# Nancy said...



## Ame®icano (Oct 14, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtA0rIbJf5o]YouTube - Pelosi to NRCC: 'I'm In My Place'[/ame]

Also:



> &#8220;*This leadership team will create the most honest, most open, and most ethical Congress in history*&#8221; &#8211; Speaker-Elect Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) Press Release, November 16, 2006



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUQv7YZxCEc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUQv7YZxCEc[/ame]

What happened?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 14, 2009)

the entire democwat party is comprised of idiots.


----------



## alan1 (Oct 14, 2009)

From an email I got,




> UNSAVORY NASTY BARNYARD LANGUAGE
> 
> Years ago when I sometimes used unsavory language, I often used the expression "Bull S***." As I grew up and discovered it was not necessary to use such crude language, that expression became "BS."
> 
> ...


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 14, 2009)

Funny thing how once you grab the reigns of power, you don't really have to keep your word anymore.

The culture of corruption from 1994 is back and stronger than ever. Fortunately, the 1994 Congressional land slide will come again too in 2010.

Anyone remembers closing of dealerships? Here is little follow up.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC1i8j9CZuU]YouTube - Gangster Government[/ame]


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 15, 2009)

Nancy said she's not happy with the small private jet that comes with the Speaker's job...no, Madame Pelosi was aggravated that this little jet had to stop to refuel, so she ordered a Big Fat 200 seat jet that could get her back to California without stopping.






She got the USAF Boeing 757​
And they want to talk about Sarah dress?

Pelosi wants you and me to conserve our carbon footprint. She wants us to buy smaller cars and Obama wants us to get a bicycle pump and air up our tires.

What's next?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAqPMJFaEdY]YouTube - The 2012 Pelosi GTxi SS/RT Sport Edition[/ame]


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 21, 2009)

How come nobody is talking about this anymore???


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BISLNUzO1BQ]YouTube - Nancy Pelosi Says C.I.A. Lied to Congress About Torture[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Oct 21, 2009)

What's that old saying?  Oh yeah...."same as it ever was."
Just politics as usual...but this time the libs think it's new, when in fact it's the same product, just a different package.


----------



## chanel (Oct 21, 2009)

I like this thread. Can we get a thousand more examples?


----------



## The T (Oct 23, 2009)

My contribution to this thread courtesy of Neal Boortz...

*JUST SAY IT NANCY! THEY ARE TAX INCREASES <LINK*

*BOORTZ: *
*"Nancy Pelosi had an interview yesterday with CNBC's Maria Bartiromo, and Maria actually asked a good question! She challenged Nancy Pelosi on the Bush tax cuts, suggesting to Princess Nancy that allowing the Bush tax cuts to expire would be the same thing as a tax increase. *
*So here's the question: "Does the expiration of the Bush tax cuts mean that there will be tax increases?"*
*This could have been answered in one word: Yes.*
*But Nancy couldn't bring herself to admit it. Instead. **Here is what she had to say via The Swamp**: *
*"That wasn't a tax increase,'' Pelosi said. "It is.. eliminating a tax decrease that was there... It was controversial to begin with. It is... a boon to those who have had it for now. But I think that you will see that happen.*
*"That affects, what? The upper two percent of our population. What we're trying to do is lower... taxes for the middle class, relieve burdens... on business. So that we can be competitive in job creation. And I think you'll see some interesting things emerge-- from the conversations we're having now. ''*
*What about allowing those tax breaks to expire at a fragile time in an economic recovery, the speaker was asked.*
*"I don't think many people here see, nor do the American people see those tax cuts at the high end as being job-creating,'' she said. "They don't... think that that's part of the reason we're in the fiscal, the budgetary situation that we're in, because those tax cuts cost money. And... they were... a cost to our budget, without any commensurate impact on the economy for job creation. To return money to the treasury. So, nobody sees those as a job-creator.*​*"Return money to the treasury?" Did you get that? Tanking earned income away from a small businessman --- and make no mistake, the vast majority of people who will suffer these tax increases are small businessmen and women --- so taking their money is "returning money to the treasury!" *

*____________________*

This is dangerous. This woman, these Statists are _dangerous._ When are these people going to get it through their heads that the wealth of this nation belongs to the _people?_

Oh? Did I mention the link has attached Video. You decide for yourselves.
Thanks Americano for this thread. I'll be watching Ms. Pelosi a bit more.

~T


----------



## Conservanoid (Oct 25, 2009)

Nancy is just a silly poopyhead.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## California Girl (Oct 25, 2009)

I despise Pelosi. And that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 25, 2009)

California Girl said:


> I despise Pelosi. And that's all I have to say about that.


She is one of the most dishonest politicians there is.  A true weasel.

The thread title gets my attention, though.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 25, 2009)

Si modo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I despise Pelosi. And that's all I have to say about that.
> ...



At least "she" is consistent - ugly inside and out.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 25, 2009)

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...






OUT


----------



## namvet (Oct 25, 2009)

what a total air head. or is it dead head ?????


----------



## Oddball (Oct 25, 2009)

Stole this one.......

THE PELOSI FACIAL EXPRESSION STUDY PROJECT 2009





Slide 1) Here we see Nancy Pelosi happy.





Slide 2) Here we see Nancy Pelosi showing suprise





Slide 3) Here we see Nancy Pelosi sad





Slide 4) Here we see Nancy Pelosi angry





Slide 5) Here we see Nancy Pelosi frustrated





Slide 6) Here we see Nancy Pelosi sleeping


----------



## namvet (Oct 25, 2009)

Dude said:


> Stole this one.......
> 
> THE PELOSI FACIAL EXPRESSION STUDY PROJECT 2009
> 
> ...



my eyes my eyes !!!!!


----------



## The T (Oct 25, 2009)

Ame®icano;1649541 said:
			
		

> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


 
Yuck!


----------



## The T (Oct 25, 2009)

namvet said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Stole this one.......
> ...


 
It Burrrrrns!


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 26, 2009)

Keeping "Nancy said" collection at one place. From Dude's thread - Pelosi: Health Care 'Public Option' needs New Name....Orwell Lives! 



> SUNRISE, Fla. (AP) - A government-sponsored "public option" for health care lives, though it may be more attractive to skeptics if it goes by a different moniker, House Speaker Nancy Pelosi said Monday.
> 
> In an appearance at a Florida senior center, the Democratic leader referred to the so-called public option as "the consumer option." Rep. Debbie Wasserman Schultz, D-Fla., appeared by Pelosi's side and used the term "competitive option."
> 
> Both suggested new terminology might get them past any lingering doubts among the public&#8212;or consumers or competitors.



Pelosi: Health care 'public option' needs new name


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 26, 2009)

> CNSNews.com: &#8220;Madam Speaker, where specifically does the Constitution grant Congress the authority to enact an individual health insurance mandate?&#8221;
> 
> Pelosi: &#8220;Are you serious? Are you serious?&#8221;
> 
> ...



CNSNews.com

Since Pelosi refused to answer, question remain: 



*Where specifically does the Constitution grant Congress the authority to enact an individual health insurance mandate?*


----------



## Oddball (Oct 26, 2009)

Happy to be of service.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 26, 2009)

_*"I believe in natural gas as a clean, cheap alternative to fossil fuels..."*_

Pelosi on Natural Gas: Fossil Fuel or Not? - Washington Wire - WSJ


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 26, 2009)

Dude said:


> _*"I believe in natural gas as a clean, cheap alternative to fossil fuels..."*_
> 
> Pelosi on Natural Gas: Fossil Fuel or Not? - Washington Wire - WSJ



The "natural gas" she produce is way way too expensive.


----------



## namvet (Oct 26, 2009)

Ame®icano;1652508 said:
			
		

> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > _*"I believe in natural gas as a clean, cheap alternative to fossil fuels..."*_
> ...



if we stick the pipe up her ass we're set for life


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2009)

California Girl said:


> I despise Pelosi. And that's all I have to say about that.



Sorry, but that sounded strangely like something Forrest Gump once said.

I guess I'm gonna get an asswhipping for that crack.......so I think I'm gonna go....


----------



## The T (Oct 27, 2009)

Ame®icano;1652477 said:
			
		

> Keeping "Nancy said" collection at one place. From Dude's thread - Pelosi: Health Care 'Public Option' needs New Name....Orwell Lives!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nice find A-Man! Isn't it typical of the Statist to change wording when something becomes unpopular?

Just look at how 'Global Warming' changed when they saw people were calling thier asses on it, Science came out as said the Globe was cooling?

Thus we got "_Climate Change_"...as if the climate never changes?

Good find again, and good thread!


----------



## The T (Oct 27, 2009)

Ame®icano;1652493 said:
			
		

> > CNSNews.com: Madam Speaker, where specifically does the Constitution grant Congress the authority to enact an individual health insurance mandate?
> >
> > Pelosi: Are you serious? Are you serious?
> >
> ...


 
I started a thread about this over the weekend but oh well, no harm posting it again!


----------



## The T (Oct 27, 2009)

Dude said:


> _*"I believe in natural gas as a clean, cheap alternative to fossil fuels..."*_
> 
> Pelosi on Natural Gas: Fossil Fuel or Not? - Washington Wire - WSJ


 

Good Find, Dude. Goes to show what an idiot she is. Totally uneducated.


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 28, 2009)

Meister said:


> What's that old saying?  Oh yeah...."same as it ever was."
> Just politics as usual...but this time the libs think it's new, when in fact it's the same product, just a different package.


Aye.

Meet the new boss.  Same as the old boss.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 31, 2009)

Blink count...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0O0wl_UaU8]YouTube - Dick Cheney vs. Nancy Pelosi: The Blink-Off[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 31, 2009)

I couldn't help but notice that no one stood up for Nazi Pelosi. Not one time in this thread.

So to be fair, Nazi Pelosi has never , ever eaten a shit sandwich on rye.











 She hates Rye.


----------



## Ame®icano (Nov 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hA4BKWqxDjU]YouTube - Pelosi Hails Obama's Historic Victory[/ame]



> "American People spoke out loudly and clearly that they wanted a new direction for America, and they voted in large numbers for a change."



Hey Nancy, *where is a change*?


----------



## namvet (Nov 6, 2009)

well she changed Calif. she helped put it in bankruptcy !!!!


----------



## namvet (Nov 6, 2009)

oh and BTY ABC is reporting unemployment just hit 10.2 Percent, Highest Since April 1983. lets see how much more taxpayers $$$ is needed to fix this 

[URL="http://abcnews.go.com/Business/wireStory?id=9013694"]http://abcnews.go.com/Business/wireStory?id=9013694[/URL]


----------



## The T (Nov 6, 2009)

namvet said:


> oh and BTY ABC is reporting unemployment just hit 10.2 Percent, Highest Since April 1983. lets see how much more taxpayers $$$ is needed to fix this
> 
> [URL]http://abcnews.go.com/Business/wireStory?id=9013694[/URL]


 
They've been talking for awhile about Porkulus Part Deux...

Typical Statists...throw more money at the problem...


----------



## Claudette (Nov 6, 2009)

Pelosi. What an emptyheaded  slug. This woman is third in line to the throne. God. What a harrowing thought!!! 

Porkulus Deux? Heard that. Can't believe they want another. The first didn't do jack shit for jobs. Just pork for the Clowns. Now they want to have another?? Hell, I'm still looking for the JOB that was created with the first porkulus extravaganza. These idiots are all insane.


----------



## The T (Nov 6, 2009)

Claudette said:


> Pelosi. What an emptyheaded slug. This woman is third in line to the throne. God. What a harrowing thought!!!
> 
> Porkulus Deux? Heard that. Can't believe they want another. The first didn't do jack shit for jobs. Just pork for the Clowns. Now they want to have another?? Hell, I'm still looking for the JOB that was created with the first porkulus extravaganza. These idiots are all insane.


 

Yep Porkulus _Part Deux._

And mind you? This was bantered about back in July?

*Obama Adviser Says U.S. Should Mull Second Stimulus* <LINK

Yep. It certainly was...

How long before we hear it is under serious consideration when the FIRST _Porkulus_ isn't even spent ?

Gotta mull that one over eh?


----------



## namvet (Nov 6, 2009)

"nanny said they'll be days like this, days like this nanny said "


----------



## The T (Nov 6, 2009)

namvet said:


> "nanny said they'll be days like this, days like this nanny said "


 
LOL!


----------



## Ame®icano (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Ame®icano (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Sarah G (Nov 8, 2009)

Ame®icano;1620376 said:
			
		

> Nancy said she's not happy with the small private jet that comes with the Speaker's job...no, Madame Pelosi was aggravated that this little jet had to stop to refuel, so she ordered a Big Fat 200 seat jet that could get her back to California without stopping.
> 
> 
> She got the USAF Boeing 757​
> ...



You all insist on comparing Palin with Nancy Pelosi for some reason.  Palin isn't nearly on the same level as the Speaker.  Palin couldn't find a college that would keep her and she quit her job as governor.  

Palin is a mess.


----------



## Ame®icano (Nov 8, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> Ame®icano;1620376 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You totally missed the point. Read again.


----------



## Meister (Nov 8, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> Ame®icano;1620376 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And Pelosi's a buffoon, so what's your point?
Your not being honest in why Palin transferred from college to college.  She did graduate from college, more than what most people do, Sarah.  just sayin...


----------



## Ame®icano (Nov 8, 2009)

Nancy: "I&#8217;m, I&#8217;m, I&#8217;m investing in something I believe in. I believe in natural gas as a clean, cheap alternative to fossil fuels..."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5Q8RynUbvU&feature=related]YouTube - The Hypocrisy of Democrat, Nancy Pelosi[/ame]

Hey Nancy, natural gas is not an alternative to fossil fuels. It is a fossil fuel.


----------



## The T (Nov 8, 2009)

Meister said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano;1620376 said:
> ...


 
It's easier to just HATE Palin just because? For Sarah G? it isn't much of a stretch. She always takes the easy road without bothering to get the gist of anything she's presented.

But that's typical of most Statists here, and why being a Liberal takes hardly any brain power, so the loss is minimal to them.


----------



## Ame®icano (Nov 8, 2009)

Here is another Pelosi gem... 500 million American jobless?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UR5M5teyQ0]YouTube - Nancy Pelosi CNN Coverage 500 Million People Will Lose There Job Every Month[/ame]


----------



## Navy1960 (Nov 8, 2009)

"Every month that we do not have an economic recovery package 500 million Americans lose their jobs." Nancy Pelosi

"Saddam Hussein has been engaged in the development of weapons of mass destruction technology which is a threat to countries in the region and he has made a mockery of the weapons inspection process." Nancy Pelosi

ICE deportation raids &#8220;must be stopped&#8230;.What value system is that? I think it&#8217;s un-American. I think it&#8217;s un-American.&#8221;

You can go on forever with these quotes, but take into consideration she represents the 8th disctrict in San Francisco that rejected the USS Iowa as a symbol of war and would not allow it as a memorial, rejected the filming of a commercial with the USMC Silent Drill Team, and  wanted to ban for 2 years overflights by the  US Navy Blue Angels. Further, you have  nothing but contempt shown by the Speaker  who also comes from a state that voted to keep the US Marines from recruiting  at Berkley and allowed for access to Code Pink in order to disrupt those efforts.  I have little use for Nancy Pelosi and  of all the  political figures in Wahsington , she is a disgrace to the office she holds and the nation she  represents. So is it any wonder then that the legislation she supports would ignore  literally half of the population at the expense of the so called 45 million?  Her  San Francisco style  values may work well in San Francisco and a few other places  , but  she will earn my respect when she starts to respect the values of others.


----------



## namvet (Nov 9, 2009)

if we stick the pipes up every demcraps ass we have natual gas for life.


----------



## Ame®icano (Nov 9, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvssYTVgl7I]YouTube - Pelosi Gavels HEALTH CARE REFORM PASSES (One GOPer Voted Yes)[/ame]


----------



## Claudette (Nov 10, 2009)

Nancy Pelosi is a flamming emptyheaded idiot. Her district in CA deserves her  big time.  They can all be clueless assholes together. To think this idiot is third in line for the Presidency?? God what a thought.


----------



## Ame®icano (Nov 12, 2009)

Here is another Nancy gem... Yet, she dodged another question.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUkzV8h3Wp0]YouTube - Does House Speaker Nancy Pelosi Dodge Health Care Question?[/ame]

People dont have a problem getting care. They have a problem getting insurance. Of course, it's not fair if someone goes to the ER and makes others pay for it? But what does Obamacare do, but make everyone else pay for everyone elses care? 

Does federal government has enough jail room for the millions who will not pay?


----------



## Ame®icano (Nov 17, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5eNTYpmPsE]YouTube - Nancy Pelosi's Office sit-in and demonstration[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Nov 17, 2009)

Ame®icano;1723556 said:
			
		

> YouTube - Nancy Pelosi's Office sit-in and demonstration



great find. thanks for posting. hard times calls for hard ass's.


----------



## Bern80 (Nov 17, 2009)

"That wasn't a tax increase,'' Pelosi said. "It is.. eliminating a tax decrease that was there... 

I think that pretty much says it all.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## Gunny (Dec 8, 2009)

Ame®icano;1616156 said:
			
		

> YouTube - Pelosi to NRCC: 'I'm In My Place'
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



You listened to the wrong nancy?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 9, 2009)

Pelosi is the shit that hangs off a bears ass....


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 17, 2009)

Pelosi's climate air farce

Thanks to thinblueline.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 28, 2010)

> We will make this the most honest, ethical and open Congress in history. - Pelosi





> The House ethics committee's decision to admonish New York Democratic Rep. Charlie Rangel over improper corporate-sponsored trips to the Caribbean leaves Speaker Nancy Pelosi and the ethics committee itself facing difficult questions.




Charlie Rangel ruling puts Nancy Pelosi in a jam


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 28, 2010)

But, Rangel has a big D behind his name.... What's the problem?


----------



## Meister (Feb 28, 2010)

Ame®icano;2050441 said:
			
		

> > We will make this the most honest, ethical and open Congress in history. - Pelosi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nan' was on a Sunday morning interview, and was asked about Rangel, and if he should step down.  She stated it wasn't a high risk infraction.

Pelosi Says Rangel Admonishment 'Not Good' - ABC News


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 28, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> But, Rangel has a big D behind his name.... What's the problem?



Problem is Pelosi hipocrisy. Anyone remembers this:



> Mr. DeLay has proven himself to be ethically unfit to lead the party, Pelosi said at a news conference the following day. The burden falls upon his fellow House Republicans. Republicans must answer: Do they want an ethically unfit person to be their majority leader or do they want to remove the ethical cloud that hangs over the Capitol?


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 13, 2010)

Pelosi say What? - By Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoE1R-xH5To]YouTube - Pelosi: we have to pass the health care bill so that you can find out what is in it[/ame]

Only in socialist America.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 13, 2010)

Nancy needs to simply STFU and retire.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 18, 2010)

*bump*

You gotta love this monster...


Blame George W. Bush, bash the Chamber of Commerce



> We have lost millions of jobs to outsourcing under President Bush. We dont intend to repeat that policy  no matter how much money the Chamber of Commerce dumps into our elections.


----------



## SuMar (Oct 19, 2010)

Ame®icano;1616156 said:
			
		

> YouTube - Pelosi to NRCC: 'I'm In My Place'
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...




    I guess they though it would go unnoticed.


----------



## Bern80 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ame®icano;1649541 said:
			
		

> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



DUDE! DON'T EVER DO THAT AGAIN! 

Do I have a sign on my head that says 'please scar me for life'?

EDIT: You too SuMar. That avatar gives me the willies.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 21, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> the entire democwat party is comprised of idiots.



I can't agree. There are Rational Moderate Democrats. The problem is the Far Left of the party has ceased control.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 23, 2010)

_WARNING:_

_If you get an email titled "Nude photo of Nancy Pelosi." don't open it.

It contains a nude photo of Nancy Pelosi._


----------



## California Girl (Oct 23, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> _WARNING:_
> 
> _If you get an email titled "Nude photo of Nancy Pelosi." don't open it.
> 
> It contains a nude photo of Nancy Pelosi._



  If you send it to me, I will hunt you down and beat you till your blood runs into the cold, hard earth. Are we absolutely clear?


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 23, 2010)

California Girl said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > _WARNING:_
> ...



Heck...that sounds kinky ass heck.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 23, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> _WARNING:_
> 
> _If you get an email titled "Nude photo of Nancy Pelosi." don't open it.
> 
> It contains a nude photo of Nancy Pelosi._



Couldn't that melt your hard drive even without opening it?


----------



## naomibee (Oct 23, 2010)

Bern80 said:


> Ame®icano;1649541 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey this would make a great mask for obama


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 23, 2010)

naomibee said:


> Bern80 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano;1649541 said:
> ...



He's already wearing one.


----------



## SuMar (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 25, 2010)

Pelosi: 'We haven't really gotten the credit for what we have done'

She got plenty of credit for pulling the car out of ditch and driving it into Grand Canyon.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jul 31, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxMInSfanqg]&#x202a;Nancy Pelosi, Barney Frank, and Democrats are Clueless on Freddie Mac Fannie Mae and the financial credit crisis.&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lovebears65 (Jul 31, 2011)

I dont understand why people re elect her. She is a horrible person inside and out.


----------



## Lovebears65 (Aug 1, 2011)

Oddball said:


> Stole this one.......
> 
> THE PELOSI FACIAL EXPRESSION STUDY PROJECT 2009
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 1, 2011)

Nancy Pelosi...  now there's a real work of art...


----------



## AmericanFirst (Aug 1, 2011)

Ame®icano;1616156 said:
			
		

> YouTube - Pelosi to NRCC: 'I'm In My Place'
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...


She was put in her place this last election!


----------



## JackDan (Aug 2, 2011)

It is safe to say that Nancy pelosi is the biggest embarrassment to our country I have seen in my lifetime.  I am embarrassed to have her serve and represent our countries people.  She makes us all look like idiots. I am furthermore embarrassed to have her represent my state, thank god I am not from SF district, or I would jump off the golden gate. She lacks almost all traits needed to improve government, most of all intellect.


----------



## JackDan (Aug 2, 2011)

Lovebears65 said:


> I dont understand why people re elect her. She is a horrible person inside and out.



San francisco is full of nutjobs.  Hands down one of the worst cities.  Fun to visit, not fun to live. Weather is horrible. One time I got out of my car and a homeless chick was shitting on the sidewalk. It wasn't that funny at the time, but looking back it definately cracks me up.  I think it was truthmatters but I am not sure... 

The best part of SF, other than the exploritorium is BUSHMAN, get me a beer and  I could watch him mess with people all day.

http://youtu.be/9cbBdydQlrk

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/9cbBdydQlrk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------

